# LA Department of Water and Power - Estimated charges to provide 400A, 480/277V, 3P, 4W Service run about 100 Ft long



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

That's kind of an open question. Is this a "budget" question? Too many variables to give a guess that's accurate.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

$1000 to $1 000 000.

*Estimated charges to provide 400A, 480/277V, 3P, 4W Service run about 100 Ft long*

So let's get some basic things cleared up. Who is doing the work? Why are we bidding on a job we aren't going to get?

There isn't even enough information provided to do an estimate. 

Is the electrician responsible for underground trenching? Is there a road that the wiring must go under? Is there existing electrical infrastructure to remove to install the new service? There are about 1000 variables for a job like this.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I closed this thread as this site is for electricians etc. There is no way anyone can give info based on no info at all.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I opened the thread. If someone feels like they can come up with a number please feel free to do it.

Here is more info from the op



> More detail is there is LADWP Substation on the building site with 750KVA transformers operating in parallel and supplying 2500A, 480/277V 3 Phase power to building. I am wondering if the power company has to run additional 400A 3 Phase load can it be tapped from the same substation 480/277V bus? In that case what can I estimate as the cost if the 400A Service entrance switchboard is next to the Utility substation? Thanks


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I opened the thread. If someone feels like they can come up with a number please feel free to do it.
> 
> Here is more info from the op


I would have left the thread closed. The only people that can answer this question is LADWP.
Anyone else is just foolin.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

SWDweller said:


> I would have left the thread closed. The only people that can answer this question is LADWP.
> Anyone else is just foolin.


I told him he probably wouldn't get much help. No harm in opening it....


----------

